# Hitachi misses the mark with their model C12LSH



## teenagewoodworker

hmm, that surprises me. i have a Hitachi 10" saw and it works great. i guess it just must be that specific model. i also heard the 10" slide was one of the industries finest. so it surprises me that the 12" isn't up to Hitachi standard.


----------



## LeeJ

Hi Bob;

I bought a Hitachi 8 1/2" sliding compound saw about twenty years ago when they first came out. It is still working well, even after being abused on job sites by dozens of employees.

It is still dead on accurate, and has never seen a repair shop.

I was considering the 12" model but I guess I'll give that some more investigating, instead of basing my opinion on my smaller version.

Thanks Bob.

Lee


----------



## boboswin

Nobody is more surprised than I.

Bob


----------



## boboswin

Hi Lee:
The saw seems to run fine and is accurate for most cuts.
Because it's a 12" the weight of the motor blade and dual rails make it pretty hefty to move into compound cuts.
There is a natural tendency to grasp the "D"Handle to swing the saw to the left for this and your hand almost automaticlly engages the power on/off trigger.
There is a set of 2 switches on the front of the saw and one is marked power/ digital.
It looks like they mean this witch will turn on the power and the digital readout. 
As it turns out it just activates the digital readout, leaving the power live to the pull switch regardless of the switch position.
I have had other CMS's a none had a separate power switch, but none have a separate switch that says Power/digital either.
I found that confusing and I do think there is a need on this big saw for a lock out on the trigger while adjusting it.
SAFETY FIRST.

Ny other problem with Hitachi is a matter of incredibly poor marketing stewardship and awful customer service.

Regards

Bob


----------



## juniorjock

I don't know if it's true, but I've heard that Hitachi has two different lines of tools. I think there are many "big name" tool companies that do this. And with my lucky, the 10" table saw I bought about 1 1/2 years ago was in the bottom line group. I tried everything to get that saw to work right. It finally got to the point where I feared for my life (too many close calls) and folded the saw up and put it in a corner of my shop. I'm not a tool expert and that's the only Hitachi tool I've ever owned, but I won't buy any more of their products. By the way, I love my Grizzly G0575 table saw.


----------



## boboswin

I wonder if you got the same one Obi was talking about earlier this year?

Bob


----------



## juniorjock

No. The one I bought was a FL…. That FR looks a lot better than mine, but after reading the review I found out looks aren't everything. The possibility of fire was a major concern for me too. Especially with the saw in the basement. After I sawed the last piece, I'd hang around for 15-20 minutes looking for smoke. You know, I think all the big box tool makers lie about the HP. My Grizzly said 1 1/2 and that's what I got.


----------



## Greg258

I have purchased a slew of Hitachi bench and power tools over the years, including a CMSaw and a table saw. Mine work flawlessly.


----------



## 559dustdesigns

I see this is quite an old post and I hope this problem was taken care of. 
I own one of the Hitachi C12LSH 12" compound miter saws. 
It is one of the best tools I own. 
You are correct, it doesn't have a safety switch. 
There is only one large button or trigger switch to run the saw. 
However it doesn't scare me anymore then any other power tool. 
My saw can be adjusted without getting my hands near the blade. 
Most power tools I use don't have the small secondary safety buttons, that you must want (like the ones usually seen on routers). 
Don't forget one could always unplug the saw to adjust it. 
Just like you should do with a router. 
No one's taking my Hitachi CMS lol.


----------

